# White Bean Pulled Pork Chili



## thoseguys26 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been experimenting with all this awesome pulled pork I made last weekend. This is a very simple recipe for a 'white' chili with smoked pulled pork.

Pulled pork thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136060/pulled-pork-buttox#post_932979

It was delicious. The pork added a great tiny hint of smokiness to the broth and really stood out when getting a chunk of it in your spoonful.

White Bean Pulled Pork Chili

1 medium onion chopped

2 cloves garlic chopped

1 cup chopped cilantro

1 carrot chopped

1 stick of celery chopped

2 (4oz) cans of green chilies

3 bay leaves

1 Tb cumin

1 tsp oregano

7 cups chicken stock

pinch of red pepper

2 cups of pulled pork

2 cans of great northern beans

olive oil

Heat oil in a large soup pot over medium high heat. Saute onion and garlic until onion is tender. Drain the beans, rinse and add to the pot with the broth, diced chilies, cumin, oregano, and red pepper. Bring to slow boil and simmer for 20 minutes. Mash beans slightly to thicken soup or run an immersion blender in one spot for 10-15 seconds. Add the pork and chopped cilantro. Check salt level one last time. Top with sour cream, cilantro, cheese, and jalapeno. Serve and enjoy!













Screen Shot 2013-02-08 at 7.32.24 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 8, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-02-08 at 7.32.43 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 8, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-02-08 at 7.32.55 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Feb 8, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks nice , guys . Makes me start thinking of Beans(Pinto) and Cornbread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hmmm , got a gift card for Tank's ... might just use it for a Butt.

Have fun and...


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

That looks great! Nice and warm for a cold day! Yummmm :drool


----------



## roller (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks real good...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *oldschoolbbq*
> 
> Looks nice , guys . Makes me start thinking of Beans(Pinto) and Cornbread.


Cornbread would've been killer with this.


KathrynN said:


> That looks great! Nice and warm for a cold day! Yummmm


The snow is supposed to be flying today so I am pr


Roller said:


> Looks real good...


Thanks, super easy to tweak it to your own tastes.


----------



## flash (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks good. My wife makes a white bean chili using smoked chicken or turkey.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good lookin' chili TG!

I did a standard red chili last weekend that turned out to be the best I ever made - I attribute the success to the smoked pulled pork that I added!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Flash said:


> Looks good. My wife makes a white bean chili using smoked chicken or turkey.


That sounds good. I think you and Bill (below) may be on to something. Poultry for white chili and red meat & pork for red chili.


PGSmoker64 said:


> Good lookin' chili TG!
> 
> I did a standard red chili last weekend that turned out to be the best I ever made - I attribute the success to the smoked pulled pork that I added!
> 
> ...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know TG?!

Now I will admit that my PP chili was the best I have ever made...and I have won awards with just the regular recipe without the PP!

...but, that white chili you made with pulled pork looked awesome and I am planning on trying your recipe before too long....

Hang in there,

Bill


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 9, 2013)

oh no, it was awesome! I will do it again for sure. I just started thinking about your red chili and well, red chili is my favorite of the two and it's been a while since I've made some... I bet the PP would be awesome in red. The PP added some great depth to the broth.  I've never had anything quite like it.

I think it's PP breakfast burrito's for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 9, 2013)

O M G  DOES THAT LOOK INTICING AND DELICIOUS !!







Rich


----------

